# Point and shoot camera for under 20k



## Sai.Sharingan (Feb 1, 2019)

Looking for a good camera to capture family pics. Mostly use indoor and occasional sight seeing places.. 
Should be good at artificial lighting(night indoor) shots. 
Bokeh like BG blur effect.
Not necessarily need zooming capabilities as i take mostly close shots.. 
Good color and sharp picture quality within the price.


----------



## nac (Feb 1, 2019)

It's a dying breed (in fact it's almost dead).
Options are of atleast two years old. 
Nikon A900 is a decent one in this budget.

There are few options but at higher price point.
G9 X II 
RX100

You can get an entry level DSLR for this price. But you wanna lean that way?


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Feb 1, 2019)

nac said:


> It's a dying breed (in fact it's almost dead).
> Options are of atleast two years old.
> Nikon A900 is a decent one in this budget.
> 
> ...



I'm looking for a compact one. Dslr is too much to handle.. 
As i use very occasionally so upto 20k is max. 
Should a phone be a wise choice than dedicated camera under 20k then?


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Feb 1, 2019)

Read the reviews. Looks like i should buy Sony rx 100.. 
Thanks for the reply..


----------



## Gollum (Feb 2, 2019)

Sai.Sharingan said:


> Looking for a good camera to capture family pics. Mostly use indoor and occasional sight seeing places..
> Should be good at artificial lighting(night indoor) shots.
> Bokeh like BG blur effect.
> Not necessarily need zooming capabilities as i take mostly close shots..
> Good color and sharp picture quality within the price.


If you have saved up 20k for a camera, I would suggest you to save more and get a mirrorless camera as they are small, can change lens and produce great picture quality.


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Feb 2, 2019)

Gollum said:


> If you have saved up 20k for a camera, I would suggest you to save more and get a mirrorless camera as they are small, can change lens and produce great picture quality.



Any specific model?


----------



## nac (Feb 2, 2019)

Mirrorless options in India are more expensive than DSLRs.
@ OP
BTW, RX100 is about 7yrs old camera.
G9x II few grand more and it's newer.


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Feb 2, 2019)

nac said:


> Mirrorless options in India are more expensive than DSLRs.
> @ OP
> BTW, RX100 is about 7yrs old camera.
> G9x II few grand more and it's newer.



Which is better in terms of quality Rx100 or G9x II?
What about the battery.?


----------



## nac (Feb 2, 2019)

By quality you mean image quality, there won't be any huge difference. Canon may have an edge, but you wouldn't notice if you don't pixel peep.

Almost all Canon compacts have average to below average battery life comparing with it's rivals.

G9x II is light and compact, have touch and wifi against RX100


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Feb 2, 2019)

nac said:


> By quality you mean image quality, there won't be any huge difference. Canon may have an edge, but you wouldn't notice if you don't pixel peep.
> 
> Almost all Canon compacts have average to below average battery life comparing with it's rivals.
> 
> G9x II is light and compact, have touch and wifi against RX100



Alright!


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Feb 3, 2019)

@nac
One more to ask. What about the phones at the same price when compare to canon and Sony..? You know phones are more camera centric these days..


----------



## nac (Feb 3, 2019)

Yes, mobile cameras are good these days. 
But I don't think mobile camera would be as good as a dedicated camera in many front.


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Feb 3, 2019)

nac said:


> Yes, mobile cameras are good these days.
> But I don't think mobile camera would be as good as a dedicated camera in many front.



Okay! Thanks!


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Feb 19, 2019)

@nac
Hey, I decided to go for Canon and tried looking for local stores but there is no canon store near me and reliance digital price is 29900 for Canon g9x mark ii.

Is it safe to buy online as there are some negative reviews about seller.? Trusted sellers if any? 

Can we charge Camera with Power bank?


----------



## nac (Feb 19, 2019)

Don't buy from seller who has heavy negative reviews.
Appario Retail's rating is good, get it from Amazon. You can go for COD option as well.

I haven't heard about charging using power bank. But logically if the pin matches, we should be able to charge. Google, and see if you can get any info about this.


----------



## Sai.Sharingan (Feb 19, 2019)

nac said:


> Don't buy from seller who has heavy negative reviews.
> Appario Retail's rating is good, get it from Amazon. You can go for COD option as well.
> 
> I haven't heard about charging using power bank. But logically if the pin matches, we should be able to charge. Google, and see if you can get any info about this.



Okay!


----------

